# wpa_cli man page



## fnoyanisi (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi,

I cannot spot the explanation of `ping` argument that can be passed to wpa_cli() command in the respective man page.

The `ping` option does exists and is documented in some gnu/linux based OS's man page, but missing in FreeBSD's manual page.

```
/usr/src % wpa_cli ping  
Selected interface 'wlan0'
PONG
```
Is there anything that needs to be updated in the documentation of the tool?

PS : I acknowledge that `wpa_cli -h | grep ping` would yield the usage of `ping` argument, but I wonder why this is not included in the man page.


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 12, 2015)

fnoyanisi, could you raise this question on the freebsd-doc mailing list?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fnoyanisi (Sep 28, 2015)

I ended up editing the wpa_cli.8 troff file, which is included in the head branch, and generating a patch for necessary updates. Current manual page for wpa_cli(8) is rather old -dated 2005- and does not include synopsis for command line options and description of many interactive commands.

Here is the bug report, which also includes a patch for updates
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=203406


----------

